# Taboule



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I love this. Love the tangy flavor and feel it’s healthy with all this parsley. Made it once but decided not to bother again. Can’t always find it around here. Daughter bought this for me but tore off the price tag so it must have been a few dollars more than what I’d pay. I think it has a dash of Hot sauce from the way my tongue feels.

Yesterday that same lady brought me mushroom soup for lunch. She said her recipe was from Chef John whom I’ve never heard of before. It was good but only mushrooms. I used to get it in a restaurant and it was Barley & mushroom soup. This lady said the store shelves were empty of barley. That surprised me as I didn’t know barley was popular.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Who is this lady that brings you lunch?


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Not only who... but why? LOL

She’s a, one day a week, older lady who works in the office. She likes cooking for people and I guess decided she doesn’t like seeing the meager lunches I bring. Can’t figure how to tell her to stop.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I love taboule also. Crack wheat (bulgur) is one of the few things I like that is missing from my store room. Won't be for long though.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Wooley, this is good....it has a lot of iron and potassium. I had trouble finding Bulgar when I made it.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Startingover said:


> Wooley, this is good....it has a lot of iron and potassium. I had trouble finding Bulgar when I made it.


This seems expensive.

https://www.walmart.com/search/?query=bulgur cracked wheat&typeahead=bulgur

Far too expensive.

https://www.amazon.com/s?k=ziyad+bulgur+wheat&ref=nb_sb_noss_1

I can get the Ziyad brand locally much cheaper. Also there is this. I've made it and it is good.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks, its worth a try. I’ve heard we should have 3 TBL of grains a day. So I make an effort usually with a high grain bread or oatmeal. Not sure if grits count. My problem with grits is I like them smothered in melted butter.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Startingover said:


> Thanks, its worth a try. I’ve heard we should have 3 TBL of grains a day. So I make an effort usually with a high grain bread or oatmeal. Not sure if grits count. My problem with grits is I like them smothered in melted butter.


Grits aren't a whole grain but I love'm too, with butter and hot sauce. Another whole grain that is very good is Farro. You probably won't find it in a store. This is not a bad price for the 3 pack.


https://www.amazon.com/Roland-Itali...6&sr=1-2-791c2399-d602-4248-afbb-8a79de2d236f

This seems an even better price if it is actually a 4 pk. Hard to be sure.

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Bob-s-Red-Mill-Farro-24-Oz-Pack-Of-4/762388784

The last Farro I bought was a 12 pk of 17 oz. bags for $36.79. I cook the stuff in apple juice or a bouillon with onion and bay leaf, S&P maybe garlic powder too. Either way cook as for rice.

Brown rice and Quinoa and two more whole grains. Quinoa can be had in boxes a the grocery store and of coarse brown rice in bags.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Yeah, I always keep brown rice here but a few things I like the white rice. 

I forgot all about Farro. Daughter has a good recipe for in the crockpot.

She would put it on overnight but she put it in a small ceramic bowl inside the crockpot (with water) and it had nuts and dried cranberries in it. It was really good but she fixed it so much and had me come over for breakfast that I got tired of it.

I do this all the time. I like something and eat it and eat it then get tired of it and don’t fix it for a while and then forget about it.

Grits are good if you stir an egg in it while you’re cooking them and then sprinkle a little cheddar on top.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Startingover here is a multi grain bread formula I've made in the past regularly many times.

HOMEMADE MULTIGRAIN BREAD
Yield: 2 loaves

Ingredients
1 1/2 cups of your multigrain mix
2 3/4 cups boiling water
4 tablespoons butter, melted, plus more to grease the loaf pans
1/3 cup honey
4 1/2 teaspoons instant yeast (adjust as you feel necessary this is a lot of instant yeast)
1 teaspoon vital wheat gluten (optional. This ingredient will make your bread significantly softer, I used 3 teaspoons)
4 ½ cups all-purpose flour
1 teaspoon salt
¼ cup oats, for topping
FOR THE MULTIGRAIN MIX
1 cup corn (I just use corn flour)
1 cup brown rice
1 cup flaxseed
1 cup millet
1 cup quinoa
1 cup buckwheat
1 cup barley
1 cup oats
1 cup wheat

Make your multigrain mixture with as few or as many of the ingredients as you care to.
In a very large heat-proof bowl, pour in the multigrain mixture and boiling water. Stir until it forms a thick paste. Let it cool completely (about 20 minutes).
Stir in the melted butter, honey, and yeast (in that order, stirring after each addition). Stir in the vital wheat gluten if using or add to dry ingredients. Let stand for another 10 minutes.
Mix remaining dry ingredients with the grain mixture 1 cup at a time, don't forget the salt like I did - I don't think it made any difference, and knead until smooth, about 10 minutes. Cover with a damp cloth and allow to rise in a warm place until doubled.
Grease 2 loaf pans and set aside.
Divide the dough in half, roll each piece into a loaf shape, and place into the greased pans. Sprinkle with the oats and press them lightly into the dough. Allow to rise before baking.
Preheat the oven to 375 degrees. Bake the loaves for 35 minutes or so, until golden brown. Your house will smell amazing (is there any better smell than fresh bread baking?). Take the loaves out of the pans and let them cool on a rack. Usually, a few slices get eaten well before they’re cooled. Who can resist fresh baked bread with butter? Good thing you made two.

I used a mixture of three seeds and grains, honey to sweeten. Very good. And a Farro bread. I've never made this just saved the forumla.

FARRO BREAD

•	1/2 cup farro
•	1 1/2 cups boiling water
•	3 tablespoons butter
•	3 teaspoons salt
•	2 tablespoons molasses
•	2 tablespoons brown sugar
•	2 1/2 ounces active dry yeast
•	1/2 cup warm water, about 100° F
•	1 cup milk, room temperature, about 70° F to 80° F
•	1/2 cup whole wheat flour
•	4 1/2 to 5 cups bread flour, plus more for kneading
Cook the farro in the boiling water for about 10 to 15 minutes, stirring frequently, until water is absorbed. Remove from the heat and stir in the butter salt, molasses, and brown sugar. Let stand until cooled to lukewarm.
In a mixing bowl, combine the 1/2 cup warm water with the yeast and let stand for 10 minutes. Add the milk, whole wheat flour, 2 cups of the bread flour, and the cooled farro mixture.
Mix until blended; let stand for 5 minutes. Add 2 1/2 cups of bread flour. Knead with the dough hook in a stand mixer or by hand on a floured surface. Add more flour, as needed to keep the dough from sticking to the surface (or the bowl if using a mixer to knead). The dough should be smooth and elastic. 
Grease a large bowl. Gather the dough into a ball and place in the oiled bowl. Turn to coat all sides with the oil. Cover the bowl with plastic wrap and let stand for about 1 hour, or until doubled, in a draft-free place at room temperature or slightly warmer. 
Shape the dough into loaves and place in two 9x5x3-inch loaf pans. Cover with a lightweight tea towel and let stand for about 45 minutes, or until doubled. 
Bake the bread in a preheated 375° F oven for about 30 minutes, or until the bread sounds hollow when a loaf is tapped on the bottom. If checking temperature with an instant read thermometer, insert it into the center of the loaf through the side. The bread should be about 185° F to 190° F.
Remove from the pans and let the bread cool on racks. If desired, brush with a little melted butter while still hot.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Wooley, love this bread recipe ! Thank you!


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Startingover said:


> Wooley, love this bread recipe ! Thank you!


Thanks Startingover. I would use the heels and maybe some of the bread for bread crumbs. Cut about 1" dice and freeze when I'd get enough run it in the food processor then toast. The seeds and grains seem to add a lot to the crumbs especially the flax seed. It made great schnitzel :yes:

Dang it now I got to make the bread again. I've got enough baking planned already for the next several weeks.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Wooley, and I do have Wheat Gluten. An online vegan friend in CA, gave me her recipe for Chickpea Cutlets using Wheat Gluten.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Startingover said:


> Wooley, and I do have Wheat Gluten. An online vegan friend in CA, gave me her recipe for Chickpea Cutlets using Wheat Gluten.


I have had "vital gluten", used it and couldn't tell any difference. I came across this sometime ago. I haven't done it.

http://www.ellenskitchen.com/faqs/rawglut.html

Chickpea Cutlets sound delicious. I have 3 lb. of dry garbonzos on the shelf to be used for hummus and a recipe for a chickpea snack. I couldn't find it on the internet but have it in a book. I'll have to look it up and post it.

And I just ordered flax seeds for bread. :vs_laugh:


----------

